# Changing to Mexican address for US SSA



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

When I retired and moved to Mexico 5 years ago, I used my mother's address as my official address for the Social Security Administration from which I have been receiving retirement benefits. Now she is moving to a nursing home, so I can no longer use that address as the house will be sold in the very near future. A friend in the US has given me permission to use her address for purposes of receiving mail. In this case, I'm wondering if that would be wise, or if I should just change the US address on file with the SSA to my Mexican address. Your advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The only disadvantage to having a Mexican address for Social Security is that every year SS will send you a form to fill out and return. You have 60 days to do this else they MIGHT stop payments. I have received these forms over that past five years and returned them via Mexican post without problem. I wish that we could fax them. They are checking for unreported income and perhaps checking that you are still alive.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Also keep in mind that when you're eligible for Medicare, they don't automatically enroll you in Part B if your address is outside the US. If you don't want Part B, you don't have to do anything, but if you do, there are more forms. I first I got a mailing with a form to return to request an application packet if I wanted Part B. Then I got the application packet itself and had to send those forms.

I have my SS payments direct-deposited into my account in Mexico and find it very convenient, but if you prefer, I believe you can still have them deposited in the US even if using your Mexico address.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

No problem with a direct deposit to an US bank with a Mexican address.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's answers so far. I have already declined Medicare Part B and have been receiving my benefits through direct-deposit to my US bank account. My only real concern was that I might be asked why I'm changing my address now, 5 years after moving to Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Truth might be one avenue. However, many who move to Mexico still maintain their residence in the US. After a time, many decide to sell the US property and only maintain a Mexican address. Of course, you could always say that you finally got around to changing your address. I do have an US address for my BofA account. It seems that BofA will not permit me to wire money to my Mexican bank with a Mexican address. (I hope that this thread does not degenerate into a "finances" one.)


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd just tell them the truth. "I was using my mom's address for convenience, but she's moving into a nursing home."

Do the SS rules say you have to LIVE at the address you provide?

If so, my daughter, my son AND his wife are all in trouble. They use ours.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Truth might be one avenue. However, many who move to Mexico still maintain their residence in the US. After a time, many decide to sell the US property and only maintain a Mexican address. Of course, you could always say that you finally got around to changing your address. I do have an US address for my BofA account. It seems that BofA will not permit me to wire money to my Mexican bank with a Mexican address. (I hope that this thread does not degenerate into a "finances" one.)


Telling the truth may be the best solution. According to the SSA website, I can make the change at the US Embassy, which is a hop, skip and jump from my apartment. I've already changed my BofA address to my friend's.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I'd just tell them the truth. "I was using my mom's address for convenience, but she's moving into a nursing home."
> 
> Do the SS rules say you have to LIVE at the address you provide?
> 
> If so, my daughter, my son AND his wife are all in trouble. They use ours.


I'll check out the SSA rules - good question, mickisue. Thanks.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The bank is the most important part of it with the IRS .... getting your returns at some address is secondary (except where State tax is involved). I can get my yearly income from various sources online. Just add your bank deposits (online) and that is your income


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> The bank is the most important part of it with the IRS .... getting your returns at some address is secondary (except where State tax is involved). I can get my yearly income from various sources online. Just add your bank deposits (online) and that is your income


That's a good idea. My annual income is from 2 pensions, and the amount never varies, so it would be easy for me to figure out the annual total on my own if need be.


----------

